# kiwigrip photos at last



## nightowle (Aug 2, 2006)

For those that wanted to see the application check my photo link. Given the price, ease of application and cleanup, and the terrible state of my deck before....I am really pleased with the outcome. As I mentioned in an earlier post, I should have thought of using the gray/white mix instead of pure white over my previous blue. But in the end, I will only need to do a second coat on some of the areas, and I think this was as much to do with applying the product in very warm weather this past week. But hey, I was impatient to get the job done and behind me. So my tip is to do the work on cooler days. Also, take the paint tape off when the product is still damp. I believe there are photos of the distributors boat here in Seattle on the kiwigrip website and he's been a big help in getting to know the product. Let me know if any of you has further questions.

Picasa Web Albums - Brad - boat pics


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

It looks good, is it sharp on the feet. what prep did you use, cost and size of boat. Well done.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks for the pictures. Like I said in another thread, based on the pics and reviews that you all have given the Kiwi grip, I put my order in this morning. Can't wait.


----------



## nightowle (Aug 2, 2006)

it isn't sharp at all, even though my roller technique produced smaller more jagged edges. Again, I think this was from trying to apply it when temp was too warm. What's interesting is that the old deck condition would get very hot underfoot, but with the kiwigrip I can walk barefooted and not feel any heat. It was about $100 for a gallon which can do upwards of a 30' boat depending on the area covered. Mine is 27' and I used the entire gallon, but I was covering quite a lot of deck, cabin top and cockpit area. The only prep is to make sure that there are no oils or waxes on the surface to be coated. Any suitable cleaner that will remove those will do. And of course, the taping is the time consuming part, particularly if you do an in water job like I did and are leaving shrouds ands handrails etc in place.


----------



## deckhanddave (Oct 22, 2006)

Looks really good! The application does look a bit "spikey", kind of remind me of that texturized wall paint in my parent's house. 

Did you give it a good hose down and try a skid test?


----------



## nightowle (Aug 2, 2006)

yeah....I think I got more of the spiky look because I applied it when the weather was warm and I recommend putting a really thick layer of product on then it will have more of a bubble appearance. It's got great sticking power, though....I'm not sliding around like an ice rink like before. So for anti skid purposes it's an A+.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Yeah, but how is it on the skin...say should you fall and slide on it... the sand was bad...road rash like you'd get from a spill bicycling... the original fiberglass gelcoat antiskid not too damaging, and the interdeck was pretty gentle.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

> Yeah, but how is it on the skin...say should you fall and slide on it... the sand was bad...road rash like you'd get from a spill bicycling... the original fiberglass gelcoat antiskid not too damaging, and the interdeck was pretty gentle.


I understand now why you need the training wheels - a little unsteady there are ya


----------



## capn_dave (Feb 17, 2000)

*Here is the Comparison of nonskids*

Well I didn't forget the pic's and now I am going to try to post them here. I have been cruising and this is my first attempt on this site. I might need someone's help.

This is the Duraback coating. This was applied 3 months ago and is white (there is nothing wrong with my camera) Like I said it attracts dirt. The boat has been in the yard for a refit.









This is another shot of the Durabak. The edges are coming up. I don't know if it was applied correctly or not. I do know the owner used the special primer. This product is great at hiding imperfections.









This is Awl grip with sand. The owner said it was allot of work, as the surface has to be prepped to hide imperfections and requires 2 coats. I also have heard the paint will wear and then you have the sand showing.










This is a shot of the Kiwi stuff. Owner was very happy with ease of application and the results. It is also good at hiding imperfections.










Here is another shot of the Kiwi grip









It kinda looks like rolled gel coat and has a nice feel. How long it will hold up is another question. I contacted them and I was told about 3 years in heavy traffic areas.

The last pic will be of the Interdeck. seems it wont come through on this post. look for part 2

Fair Winds

Cap'n Dave
  ​
capn_daveView Public ProfileView User PageSend a private message to capn_daveFind all posts by capn_daveAdd capn_dave to Your Buddy List

 #*22* (*permalink*)   







2 Days Ago - [add post to favorites] 

Hyperion








Scourge of Howe Sound
 Join Date: Jun 2007
Location: Vancouver
Posts: 87 
Rep Power: 1










Thanks for the pics. I will now be trying the Kiwi Grip on the Harpy.
 ​

HyperionView Public ProfileView User PageSend a private message to HyperionVisit Hyperion's homepage!Find all posts by HyperionAdd Hyperion to Your Buddy List

​
 #*23* (*permalink*)  







2 Days Ago - [add post to favorites] 

capn_dave








Seinor Member
 Join Date: Feb 2000
Location: Green Cove Springs, FL
Posts: 120 
Rep Power: 8










*PART 2 pic's of the various nonskid coatings*

Here is the interdeck. It dosen't cover blemishes in the deck well. It has a good feel, seems to good underfoot. I haven't tried it while wet.









I hope this helps. So far I am impressed with the Kiwi Grip product.

The ease of applying was most impressive, followed by the look and feel of the product. Durability is still the question.

Fair Winds

Cap'n dave

​


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

My boat has this stuff on its steel decks:

DECOLAY

It's very nice and "grippy", which is important because painted steel can be slippery as hell, but I think I'll need to redo it before we start voyaging.


----------



## Jimske (Nov 19, 2008)

SimonV said:


> It looks good, is it sharp on the feet. what prep did you use, cost and size of boat. Well done.


I have sampled KiwiGrip and like it very much. When the texture is "high" it tends to be pointy and, yes, can be hard on feet and skin. So I have been experimenting with different rollers to get a lighter effect. It seems that even a light texture will provide a great non-skid. I don't know how to transfer a photo so I put one under my profile photos if you want to check the finish out. This was done with a "Twist Carpet" texture roller by BESST-LIEBCO stock #8390.

As long as you don't need to hide defects this should work real well.

J


----------



## Capnblu (Mar 17, 2006)

That stuff looks HORRIBLE. The mismatched colors, the uneven coating and texture. I wouldn't use this junk if it were free. Ok, who's gonna be first to tell me I am being too hard on these paint on ugly deck DIY's?


----------



## Jimske (Nov 19, 2008)

Capnblu said:


> That stuff looks HORRIBLE. The mismatched colors, the uneven coating and texture. I wouldn't use this junk if it were free. Ok, who's gonna be first to tell me I am being too hard on these paint on ugly deck DIY's?


Hahahah. Yeah, it can look horrible. If you see the job at the Kiwi site that looks pretty good. Again, I don't like the spikey stipple look. The colors may just be the photos. I found the color to be uniform. With a little practice I think you can get a uniform appearance but. . .you must maintain the same technique throughout.

Did you look at the sample I posted on my profile?

Jim


----------



## catamount (Sep 8, 2002)

For what it is worth, I applied KiwiGrip to my decks last fall. I've documented the process here (prep and prime) and here (final application).

The KiwiGrip material is uniform in color, so I'm not sure which of the non-skids pictured earlier in this thread CapnBlu is referring to. On the other hand, one does need to take care with the KiwiGrip to ensure uniform texture and coverage (and the close up pictures shown above do look pretty bad in those regards).

Here's one relatively close up picture of the finished job on my boat (this is shortly after launch and the boat hadn't been washed yet, so ignore the dirt):


----------



## Jimske (Nov 19, 2008)

[QUOTEHere's one relatively close up picture of the finished job on my boat (this is shortly after launch and the boat hadn't been washed yet, so ignore the dirt):

Looks real good. I am still going to persue an application with a slightly less texture.

J

PS. Is there an easy way to insert a pic?


----------



## catamount (Sep 8, 2002)

Jimske said:


> PS. Is there an easy way to insert a pic?


You need to have accumulated more than 5 or 10 posts before you're allowed to post pictures. Then when you're composing your post you can insert pics with the "Insert Image" button that shows up with all the other formatting buttons at the top so the composition box.


----------

